# GAME Raises Price of Black Ops to Capitalize on High Demand



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*GAME Raises Price of Black Ops to Capitalize on High Demand*
10/26/2010 Written by Ray Conley










Treyarch’s _Call of Duty: Black Ops_ has destroyed pre-order sales records, with market analysts estimating that sales will continue to soar. Due to the title’s monumental demand, one UK retailer has decided to cash in on the sale of one of the most hyped titles in gaming history. Too bad it’s at the expense of their paying customers… literally.










British video game retailer, GAME, has gambled that customers would be willing to do just about anything to get their hands on a copy of Treyarch’s upcoming FPS. In response to _Black Ops_ record breaking pre-sales, GAME has raised the price up by £5 to £44.99 (~$70.69 US). However, people who have pre-ordered the game have already received emails from GAME confirming that their initial price when the pre-order was placed will be locked in at that lower rate.

In one response to a pre-order buyer (for the PC version of _Black Ops_) here is what GAME had to say:*“You may have noticed that the price of Call of Duty: Black Ops on the GAME site has gone up to 34.99 GBP
Please do not worry, your credit / debit card will be charged with the lower amount as originally agreed when you placed the order. This is merely one of the benefits of the GAME 1st To Play Preorder Service!”*​GAME’s “strategic” pricing seems very questionable though. Some of their competitors, such as Amazon, have _Black Ops_ being priced about £5 cheaper at £39.90.

What is it worth to you? Would you pay around $8 more to get your fix for Treyarch’s _Black Ops?_ Personally, I would take my business elsewhere.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I long for the day when they go under, blatant ripping of of gamers should have a law against it, its disgusting. I hope no body pays the elevated prices, and to make matters even worse they claim it has a £10 discount in effect, a total disgrace. Whats next, selling us boxes of fresh air that come with a 'free game'? Are we considered that stupid by retailers?

I also happen to know retailers get the titles for between £15 and £20 each too, so there is enough markup without the greed.

I'll wait for the pre-owned titles to appear I think.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Agreed, this is unacceptable I understand the whole point of supply and demand but this is unsavory.


----------

